# inercoastal waterway



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

what types of fish can you catch in the intercoastal waterway in Myrtle Beach? Im talking about by North myrtle Beach boat access to the intercoastal waterway. That is the closest boat access for us and if we are going to seriously look into a boat (Carolina skiff or any flat bottom) I need to know if it will be worth fishing close to where we live


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Catfish(mostly bigger ones) and eels are what I have caught from areas around Socastee though I have caught a few bass and bream, depending on location(towards Little River) and tides spottails and speckled trout could be caught.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

where about on the waterway would salt water species start like drum ? the closest access for us would be by the new marina by hwy 22 and 17


----------



## glenn3564 (Nov 12, 2013)

I may be wrong on this but what I would do is check the DNR website for the boundary lines of what is considered "fresh water" and "salt water". I think at North Myrtle Beach
the boundary line is at the swing bridge but I am not sure. I have no idea of where the boundary line would be on the south end unless it is at Winyah Bay in Georgetown.
You really need to be careful of what you have in your boat when you are close to that boundary.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

glenn3564 said:


> I may be wrong on this but what I would do is check the DNR website for the boundary lines of what is considered "fresh water" and "salt water". I think at North Myrtle Beach
> the boundary line is at the swing bridge but I am not sure. I have no idea of where the boundary line would be on the south end unless it is at Winyah Bay in Georgetown.
> You really need to be careful of what you have in your boat when you are close to that boundary.


thanks I just looked but its still confusing lol,


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

surfmom said:


> thanks I just looked but its still confusing lol,


south line on river is route 17 bridge in georgetown
north line is route 9 bridge
between bridges fresh water license req.

By the way I fish the winter months for spot tails northside of rt17 Georgetown bridge, I launch in pawleys island @ hagleys
& run south on the river. in that area you can fish waccamaw, pee dee, blackriver
Hope this helps ya or confussed ya more!! lol


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

surfmom said:


> where about on the waterway would salt water species start like drum ? the closest access for us would be by the new marina by hwy 22 and 17


It really depends on how the fish feel lol.
a co worker caught a 22 inch spot tail up the waccamaw near ccu this summer
spot tails and trout can tolerate much lower salinity than most saltwater fish.

Don't fish on boats much so I can't actually help on real starting points


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Apparently riverine striped bass run through that area in the winter time. From reading, casting bucktails or any other common trout lures for that matter towards bridge pilings can get them.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

ive caught redfish in completely fresh water in Georgetown the can be anywhere! you can catch catfish trout stripers bass among others


----------

